# Alternatives to E-Bay



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2012)

It appears that as E-bay's polices and ever increasing fees have become harder to accept, and more people are turning to other online auction sites. I know I have been looking for a different place to sell. I really have a hard time with E-Bay placing a "hold" on my Pay Pal account every time a buyer a problem with their purchase, which lately has ranged from "item was damaged in shipping" to "I just don't want it now". I am also on the look out for an alternative to PayPal. Well, enough of my ranting. I have found a couple of online auction sites and I am wondering if anyone here has any experience with them. The first one: http://www.onlineauction.com/index.php charges a monthly or yearly membership fee, but no selling fees. The second one: http://www.webstore.com/index.php is all free but it has ads on it. Any input on either of these sites would be appreciated. 

Thank You, Claudie


----------



## publius (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you looked in to AlertPay.com as an alternate to PayPal?


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 31, 2012)

i use kijiji it is free. it is not an auction but a good place to sell stuff...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## darshevo (Jan 31, 2012)

When things slow down a bit I am going to get set up with Chase Quick Pay as an alternative to paypal. I haven't read the fine print yet but my understanding is only 1 person in the transaction has to have a chase acct and there are no fees.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2012)

wrecker45 said:


> i use kijiji it is free. it is not an auction but a good place to sell stuff...Jim :mrgreen:



kijiji is a subsidiary of eBay. :|


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2012)

publius said:


> Have you looked in to AlertPay.com as an alternate to PayPal?



It appears that Alert Pay has fees even greater than those of Paypal.
https://www.alertpay.com/en/fees.aspx :|


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2012)

darshevo said:


> When things slow down a bit I am going to get set up with Chase Quick Pay as an alternative to paypal. I haven't read the fine print yet but my understanding is only 1 person in the transaction has to have a chase acct and there are no fees.



Chase Quick Pay looks like it may be a good alternative to Paypal. You're right, only one party needs to have a Chase account. I think the problem will come when a person requests payment from someone, and that someone has to enter their bank account information in order to pay. People now-a-days are terrified of Identity theft. I don't see where there are any fees involved, which is a plus! I may have to give this one a try and get back to you with some first hand experience. Thank you all for your suggestions so far.


----------

